# mercedes 412d hymer s700 !relays



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello everyone once again .

Can I have some help please with relays ,for this had some issues with bad earth,s motorhome! bought her from Germany .I imported her a couple of months ago, and first trip away only got as far as Calais in France .that night no lights ,no power intermittent start stop .had French help great guy ,he did rewire the front headlights as a get me buy. been home a month and been not well, so now must begin the issue nd get it sorted .so rewired the earths but the wiring for headlights is to small a gauge ,to be of great significance . the auto repairs guy said the gauge wiring for these vehicles today are problematic as gauge is to small .and told me to go to a gauge of 28 gauge .and lights would be like daylight as they should be .it should be for all vehicles .- HID .
but unfortunately Mercedes now refuse to even give a wiring diagram as it used to be .even the auto data ,auto electricians have no access to this information .no idea which are what relays .found relays under the seat base ,and other is fuse box in and under steering column, but not even a diagram of fuses .absolute zero ?,Mercedes have decided they can make a lot of money now by selling the information on a case by case job!.so garages will have to charge us for information for them to get the diagram for our vehicles .costly !.

I have been trying to find the relays for headlights only at moment these are under seat base ,but which relays they are have no idea.do any of you know !. their are two under the steering column and four under base . 
Has anyone got any knowledge of which relays are which .
I intend to upload a few pictures for you all ,and if you have a 1995--2000.Mercedes 412-d sprinter ,the body under the cab to the front bumpers are very bad for rust ,seriously .lucky at moment at it is a little deeper into metal , but it is still good .I intend to clean this completely rust free and Respray the whole lot .cab back is immaculate . I have complete body covers cover engine and one cover covers completely the gearbox back . when this was taken down the engine was as dry s the day it was put in and as clean ,but I saw the chassis I could not believe it . so got stuck in straight away . front bumper down and complete access to the sprinter front . but the earths were a staggering mound of rust .stupid thing is merc drain radiator spout goes directly to the earths , and holds the water it is why the rot is here . pics to follow if any one is interested . 
I hope some one has some knowledge of this Mercedes sprinter 412 Hymer my year is 1998 .

thank you all for the ear bending I do give some here .
Miracles do happen don't they !.
thanks again ,take care . denton.


----------



## dartslf2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, we have a Sprinter the same age as yours (1999) but a 312d. 
Haynes do a repair manual that covers this model http://r.ebay.com/mx4q2c (disregard the pic on the front, it does also cover the facelift) which says it has wiring diagrams in. 
Also Peter Russek do a pocket repair guide which also says it has wiring diagrams in http://r.ebay.com/2sThtM
I hope this helps, also there are plenty of specialists about who are familiar with these vehicles depending on where you are based, people like Peter Hambilton have all the knowledge required to solve your problems.


----------

